# Just saw this on amazon



## Priority 7 (Dec 10, 2012)

Sorry if its in the wrong place peeps or not allowed but for those using SD cards this may be steal of the century 

[ame]http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lexar-32GB-Professional-UHS-I-Memory/dp/B006YAORNG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1355145925&sr=8-2[/ame]

Lexar 32GB Professional 600x - £6.12


----------



## cogito (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks for posting this! Just ordered a handful!

Now to see if they fulfil it or not.


----------



## Priority 7 (Dec 10, 2012)

My thougths exactly


----------



## Judderman62 (Dec 10, 2012)

looks too good to be true..wonder if they are legit or fakes. There's apparently some very, very well copied fake Sandisk ones been selling on amazon 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/review/R1K9R8Z9VQG9S9


----------



## UE-OMJ (Dec 10, 2012)

''Important messages for items in your Basket: 
We're sorry. The item Lexar 32GB Professional 600x SDHC UHS-I Memory Card is no longer available from the seller you selected. ''

 Too Late


----------



## Judderman62 (Dec 10, 2012)

they appear to have spotted their mistake and ramped the price up ... I should not have hesitated  

Picked up a cracking Pentax zoom lens due such a pricing error for around a third it's normal price.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Dec 10, 2012)

I managed to order a handful while they were reduced, not sure if they will actually send them out at that price because to my knowledge they don't have to, just just need to issue refunds. I took some screen shots though just incase 

Closing the thread now as it seems a bit silly keeping it open while they are not at that price


----------

